# Cattle Outlook: More Beef Being Imported



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgNews

Regards, Mike

http://bit.ly/1HBLkco


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I am ready for this world to have a huge famine , then maybe folks will think long and hard of what they DO HAVE in this GREAT country . The farmers and ranchers in the USA feed the world and there is NO need to import beef .I wonder how long it will be before we start seeing BEEF from china ? Oh you bet it has to be safe ......................


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

I guess this is what a global economy gets you everyone dumps everything here while rejecting what the United States tries to export....Some things got to change


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Larry in Chicago isn't too bright. First clue is where he is from. Second his comment...


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We were in Sam's Club the other week and picked up and big can of peaches and they were marked product of China and so was the Fruit Cocktail, we left them sitting on the shelf. Almost all of Aldi Foods canned fruit is from Asia, won't buy it, same goes for their seafood products of Asia, won't buy it.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Here's a sad situation. Putin ordered the destruction of 350 tons of food, mainly cheese I think, from Europe and the US.

I'm sure he has plenty to feed his ass while others are going hungry.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2015/08/08/anger-protests-russia-destroys-tons-banned-food/31333793/


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

How about the new add for Hardees..( Free Range Beef with NO antibiotics ) That to me means 1 of 2 things .. Best case scenario... A 12 yr old Mexican long horn cow that had foot root that some old Mexican drove her north of the border and trader her for a bottle of tequila.. or the burger came from a 25 yr water buffalo from the rice patties of North Korea that die from drinking bad water .. But you can bet every organic lover or healthy eating Idiot will be buy'n those burgers


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

snowball said:


> How about the new add for Hardees..( Free Range Beef with NO antibiotics ) That to me means 1 of 2 things .. Best case scenario... A 12 yr old Mexican long horn cow that had foot root that some old Mexican drove her north of the border and trader her for a bottle of tequila.. or the burger came from a 25 yr water buffalo from the rice patties of North Korea that die from drinking bad water .. But you can bet every organic lover or healthy eating Idiot will be buy'n those burgers


Come on Snow...now you are making it up. Healthy eating and Hardees have never before been used in the same sentence.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

snowball said:


> How about the new add for Hardees..( Free Range Beef with NO antibiotics ) That to me means 1 of 2 things .. Best case scenario... A 12 yr old Mexican long horn cow that had foot root that some old Mexican drove her north of the border and trader her for a bottle of tequila.. or the burger came from a 25 yr water buffalo from the rice patties of North Korea that die from drinking bad water .. But you can bet every organic lover or healthy eating Idiot will be buy'n those burgers


Just as likely to be Argentina.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

We have these discussions all the time at work...My bet is in 10 years your options will be cheap food made/grown overseas or more expensive US made/grown food with labeling/branding to support the higher end US food.
I have heard Argentina will be able to produce beef way cheaper than the US once they get the disease issues under control....Just imagine the land they have available with little to no costs of meeting regulations like we have...


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

deadmoose said:


> Come on Snow...now you are making it up. Healthy eating and Hardees have never before been used in the same sentence.


Your right Moose .. what the hell was I thinking..Healthy and hardees are like a lighter and gasoline


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

PaMike said:


> I have heard Argentina will be able to produce beef way cheaper than the US once they get the disease issues under control....Just imagine the land they have available with little to no costs of meeting regulations like we have...


I am concerned about the general ranching practices of countries with little regulation or over sight. Some friends and I have looked to see if other countries importing beef into the U.S. have the same chemical restrictions we have to follow here. It is hard to find out what regulations beef producers in Chile, Argentina and Brazil have to follow and is enforcement in place?

Our curiosity began with a picture of a cattle handling pen in Brazil that had empty containers of DDT around the head catch.

I wonder if the USDA tests meat from outside North America before putting their stamp on the side of beef?

It would break my heart to learn that someone going the imported grass fed route discovered the grass and cattle were treated with banned items in the U.S.

Not saying that happens, can't prove it one way or the other.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't care how unhealthy those Hardee's Thick Burgers are, when you're hungry they're pretty dang good but I'll take a burger off my grill anyday over fast food burgers.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> I don't care how unhealthy those Hardee's Thick Burgers are, when you're hungry they're pretty dang good but I'll take a burger off my grill anyday over fast food burgers.


Agree to disagree. My beef is not comparable to that. Noatter how much I want it to taste good, hardees beef? Does not.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

deadmoose said:


> Agree to disagree. My beef is not comparable to that. Noatter how much I want it to taste good, hardees beef? Does not.


Micky D's are way worse than Hardees.. the issue is once you had real beef that you raised .. the rest taste's like crap That grass fed meat from south of the equator is really bad


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Argentine beef was banned many years ago because of foot and mouth disease.....it is deadly and HIGHLY transferable. It is very foolish for the obama regime to lift the ban on S America beef.....if H&M disease ever gets started in NA, it will devastate the beef industry....which is probably what this administration wants.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Argentine beef was banned many years ago because of foot and mouth disease.....it is deadly and HIGHLY transferable. It is very foolish for the obama regime to lift the ban on S America beef.....if H&M disease ever gets started in NA, it will devastate the beef industry....which is probably what this administration wants.
> 
> Regards, Mike


And there you go mike......lots of white men in the cattle business, what a perfect place to hammer them, in the wallet and the gut.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> Argentine beef was banned many years ago because of foot and mouth disease.....it is deadly and HIGHLY transferable. It is very foolish for the obama regime to lift the ban on S America beef.....if H&M disease ever gets started in NA, it will devastate the beef industry....which is probably what this administration wants.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Leveling the playing field so we can see what other countries have to deal with. Spoiled Americans.

Ignore the fact that we worked together (all 58 states) to rid our herds of communicable diseases and produce healthy beef for our consumers.

Being a highly efficient producers of Ag products is not an accident.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Vol said:


> Argentine beef was banned many years ago because of foot and mouth disease.....it is deadly and HIGHLY transferable. It is very foolish for the obama regime to lift the ban on S America beef.....if H&M disease ever gets started in NA, it will devastate the beef industry....which is probably what this administration wants.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I agree with devildawng... I'am sure Nobama would love to see more chaos in America.. this time @ the meat counter of Wally World.. That is His goal to erupt this county into Chaos so he can declare Marshall Law and Run this county like his own kingdom.. look how he welcomed to infected doctors back last yr.For His Homeland of Africa .. I rest my case


----------

